# Domain name



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

If I use a web host service to register a domain name, can I later just take the domain name with me and use a different web host with no strings attached and have nothing more to do with the first web host?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

you shouls be able to do that. All you need to do is change the dns settings of the domain name to be that of your current host.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Make sure you look at the info of where you buy the domain from, though. Some aren't as friendly about transfering it over, or offer a lower price only if you use them to host it, etc.


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't get it. Why do you have to get a domain name through a web host?
Shouldn't it be something totally independant of any web host?
Shouldn't it be something that you totally own once you register it?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

It should be, but it isn't always. I've heard of setups where the host actually owns the domain name; nasty stuff. You probably shouldn't have any problems, but I'd say watch out if you're going with some no-name registrat that sells domains really cheap. GoDaddy is fairly priced and transferable (and so should most others you look at), but just saying its possible to get screwed in this area.


----------



## sarafina (Jul 27, 2005)

Bougie said:


> I don't get it. Why do you have to get a domain name through a web host?
> Shouldn't it be something totally independant of any web host?
> Shouldn't it be something that you totally own once you register it?


You're correct. It's totally independant and you own it regardless of any web host.

When you buy a domain from somebody (domain host) seperate than your web host, you don't have to transfer the domain name. You simply have to point your domain name to the web host using the appropriate dns information.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You don't have to get a domain name from a webhost, but sometimes it can benefit you to do so because many hosts offer a free domain name when you signup for hosting through them.

The domain name is yours to keep and do with as you wish (as long as you go with a reputable webhost). You can transfer your domain name to a different webhost and there should be no problems. You should have full control over your own domain name where ever you ended up buying it from.


----------



## TeeIdeas (May 17, 2005)

Best is buy from Yahoo Web hosting or Register.com . They have a great service and transferring domain is not an issue.

Thanks,
http://www.PrintMyGift.com
DESIGN T-SHIRTS ONLINE


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah there shouldn't be a problem, I guess I should've simply said "Watch out for no-name sellers offer very low rates" or something ;P


----------



## aerosmack (Aug 11, 2005)

I've had better luck and way better pricing from GoDaddy.com when it comes to domain name registration/maintenance etc. Used to use Register.com but their prices kept going up and they always wanted to hook you into something you may not need or even want to hear about.


----------

